
This New AI System Can See What You Are Thinking - Radim
https://interestingengineering.com/this-new-ai-system-can-see-what-you-are-thinking
======
Radim
Preprint of the article on BioRxiv (PDF):

[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/12/30/240317](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/12/30/240317)

